# %#&@ good springtail food!



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I have been using yeast to raise pink and temperate whites. Although it worked fine for me, I heard good stuff about this Springtail Food from a few of the guys that frequent here (Ruffing, Luce, etc). This stuff gave me considerably better results. I read the label and it does have yeast, but it also has mushroom powder, rice flour and other stuff that must spark something in with my springtails.

Sorry if this sounds like a commercial, but since I complain often, I'm due to give out some praise.


----------



## rillaboratories (Mar 21, 2014)

Try using stale bread, works like a charm and is a household item.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

rillaboratories said:


> Try using stale bread, works like a charm and is a household item.


That sounds like a great way to contaminate your cultures with mites...


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Could you just simply take the stale bread and freeze it prior to feeding the cultures?



goof901 said:


> That sounds like a great way to contaminate your cultures with mites...


----------



## rillaboratories (Mar 21, 2014)

Freezing won't kill all mites unless it reaches below a certain temperature. Best bet is to kill it with heat.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Not saying you're wrong, but do you have a source for this? I'm curious about what temperature it would need to get to in order to kill any adults/eggs. 



rillaboratories said:


> Freezing won't kill all mites unless it reaches
> below a certain temperature. Best bet is to kill it with heat.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

xIslanderx said:


> Not saying you're wrong, but do you have a source for this? I'm curious about what temperature it would need to get to in order to kill any adults/eggs.


boiling would probably kill them....


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Pretty much to kill anything on a cellular level is through rapid temp change, so deep freeze(-20C) to boiling water will kill eggs, larva ect


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

ecichlid said:


> I have been using yeast to raise pink and temperate whites. Although it worked fine for me, I heard good stuff about this Springtail Food from a few of the guys that frequent here (Ruffing, Luce, etc). This stuff gave me considerably better results. I read the label and it does have yeast, but it also has mushroom powder, rice flour and other stuff that must spark something in with my springtails.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds like a commercial, but since I complain often, I'm due to give out some praise.


It is the best food I have used....I use to use mushrooms then cycle yeast but since changing to the spring food my springs have boomed like never before....It is excellent stuff

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. Looks like I will have to put in an order and try it out.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Any grain product is at risk of supplying grain mites.. As for freezing see 
http://home.cc.umanitoba.ca/~fieldspg/fields/fields-1992.pdf 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

